# What is wrong ? Why is this so slow ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What is wrong with Hobbytalks website here ? Every time I come to this webpage it takes at least 30 seconds before I can scroll down or up the page or do anything having to do with navigating the site. everything just freezes for 30 seconds and then it frees itself up. I don't know what is causing this but it is very irritating having to wait at least 30 seconds to get thru each step of visiting & or posting on this site. I read somewhere here that other HT members were suffering thru this same issue. advertising was taking control of the site and slowing things down. what is going on here ? when I come to this site, my pointer also freezes and I cannot do anything until the HT page allows me to navigate. I can't even leave the frozen page/site with my back button, I am held here until the advertising junk lets go of my computer. each time I go to the other HT forums I have to wait thru this issue each time. what is going on here & why ??????
BERT
MODEL MAKER:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I keep getting a window below saying HOBBYTALK IS NOT RESPONDING LONG RUNNING SCRIPT


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=377348&page=77

post # 763. how to Fix it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When I click on http://connect.facebook.net
I get webpage not found ???
:drunk:
Denis


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

you do not click on it. you put it in your exclude file. internet options.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Chuck...I'll give it a try :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess adblocker is taking care of it for me - not getting a problem here.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been using this site for years with both Firefox and Safari on a Mac. I've never had these problems.

Have you guys tried using a different browser?


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

On Plain old Firefox, No Problems here


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

also make sure you use the most current version of things. I see people using something like Windows 98 with IE 1.5 etc. and no wonder things don't work.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Got fed up and switched to Chrome with all options turned off, no problem now.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The problem is not my browser or computer, everything was working fine here at this site until about a week ago. Why should I be the one to make changes to my set-up? It was THIS site that made the changes, not me. This is the only site that has ever given me any trouble and whatever had been changed why can't it be reversed?


Agentsmith


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

everyone is getting the same thing in all sections


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

put http://connect.facebook.net in your restricted sites and it solves the problem


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

agentsmith said:


> The problem is not my browser or computer, everything was working fine here at this site until about a week ago. Why should I be the one to make changes to my set-up? It was THIS site that made the changes, not me. This is the only site that has ever given me any trouble and whatever had been changed why can't it be reversed?
> 
> 
> Agentsmith






Exactly. The new owners obviously don't care as it's the same today.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

agentsmith said:


> The problem is not my browser or computer, everything was working fine here at this site until about a week ago. Why should I be the one to make changes to my set-up? It was THIS site that made the changes, not me. This is the only site that has ever given me any trouble and whatever had been changed why can't it be reversed?
> 
> 
> Agentsmith


Could not agree more. THE PROBLEM IS HOBBYTALK AND NOT OUR COMPUTERS OR WEB PROVIDERS.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:

Maybe yes maybe no. Like I said. I have no problem. SO whatever it is is not universal. It also seems that there are easy fixes to the solution so that if people do not do them, then thats their problem.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry but there is no 'maybe' about this problem its quite real, and for those that are not affected good for you! (clap) 
But for some of us this place is no longer usable, I don't post very much here but do enjoy looking at the work of others and as it is now I don't want to wait half a day looking at only a few posts so now I only check in to see if the problem has been dealt with.
How many others are out there that are lurkers and not members...do you think they would want to join HT after simple problems like this are ignored by the staff and drives off current members. WTF.:freak:

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Again I didnt say it wasn't real but it obviously doesn't effect everyone and others have reported solutions to it. For those who have no problems the repeated threads about the same thing over and over become redundant. People threatened to leave here last time but as far as I can tell they are all still here.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The problem I have is that NO other sight I go on has this problem and I have the latest upgrades, etc. I don't feel I should have to change settings around just for this sight and I think others having this problem probably feel the same way. At least the owner of this sight could come on and comment one way or the other. I feel that would be common courtesy to do so.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

scooke123,
Its not a good sign that the site owner has not made any attempts to clear up this problem so don't hang by your eyelids waiting for a solution...I am no longer posting at this site after today and will just go onto other modeling sites. Modeling Madness and Modeler's Alliance are pretty nice sites to hang out at, if this place won't fix the problem than the only choice some of us have is to leave.

There was another site that I used to post at a lot (Swanny's Models) and it was a very active place until the owner would not remove a trouble maker that was trolling people quite badly, despite many complaints about the troll the owner backed the troll and a great many of us just gave up and moved onto other sites, now Swanny's is just a ghost of what it once was and maybe has two or three new post each day, well it least now there is no danger of losing track of a thread there.:tongue: Now you only need to pop in once a week to see any movement on threads.


Agentsmith


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Logged on here this evening and the same sloooww problem, but then for some reason I get into the sci-fi section and it's going closer to normal speed at this time, which is 8:26 pm pacific time. Go figure.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't get the script message this morning, but still had to wait for the stupid add at the right to load before I could do anything. I agree, there is nothing wrong with my computer, or my computer at work. I am not changing anything, it's not my fault this site runs like molasses. 

And it's great it doesn't effect everybody. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside. And for those who think threads like this are pointless, well, you don't need to read them. If there was a thread on modeling "pink fluffy zombie teddy bears" and you had no interest in modeling "pink fluffy zombie teddy bears" why post in it? Threads like this are meant to get the attention for those of us who are having problems with the site need since PM's are getting no action.

Sadly, it seems that this is about money. The adds generate revenue for the new owners. The adds will stay, they will collect their money, ignore the community that is effected, and continue on with running the site the way they want, regardless of how much we complain.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok here is a productive suggestion. Folks should contact Brett Green, owner of Hyperscale (and Missing Links). Hyperscale is a great site with assorted forums, like Hobby Talk. But, they do not have a sci fi/fantasy related board. They already have ship, car, aircraft, military, workbench, and contest build forums. 

I bet he would consider adding such a board to his site and I would encourage people to contact him about it. Explain the situation here... Many people that use HT use HS anyway/already.

[email protected]

www.hyperscale.com

With this site its not that something is wrong with your computer, but there are things you can do to make your computer run better here, or on any other site.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I didn't do anything to my computer...The other day I hit the 'contact us' button at the bottom of the page and sent a message to whoever the 'Webmaster' is...Today I find that everything has sped up substantially, I'd say about 95% better than the other day....Soooo what gives....did someone partially fix the problem/...Seems so....
Sure would be nice if the New owners would say hello?
I received no PM back from my initial PM...
Maybe the new owners can read ....but have no idea how to respond....great people skills.....
Denis


----------



## vulcangodoffire (Oct 7, 2009)

hmmmmmm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that things have sped up?
Denis


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It does appear things have sped up a bit. Maybe these threads did some good afterall! It still not lightning fast like SSM, but it's a lot quicker.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's faster for me than what it was recently (especially like other people the last week or two) but the pages are still sticking for anything up to 20 to 50 seconds for me before they fully load.

This site used to be one of the most stable and fastest I'd come across before. I mean who reads those adverts anyway? 

I bet hardly anyone on this site has ever taken much notice of those ads let alone clicked on them.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> I bet hardly anyone on this site has ever taken much notice of those ads let alone clicked on them.


I did, and even posted them in a separate thread for everyone to see. But then it got locked.... 
I'm glad the site is faster. Now we just need to go one more little step to eliminate that last bit of lag.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I did, and even posted them in a separate thread for everyone to see. But then it got locked.... :wave:
> 
> I'm glad the site is faster. Now we just need to go one more little step to eliminate that last bit of lag.


 



Agreed though I've just come back on here and it seems faster again so hopefully it's getting sorted.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope it's getting worked out for you. And I wonder why some have had different experiences with ad blockers, I didn't even know this site had ads until you guys started complaining about them


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Holy Cow! Logged on this morning and the site is now super fast! Hopefully it is the same for others who were experiencing the same slow down. Good job whoever took care of it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool, It is faster for me also. Not that I had terrible problems before. It usually took about two seconds between pages, posts, etc. Now its more or less instant.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I do remember recently when it was bogging down quite a bit. It is snappy today so maybe they fixed something. Now we just need some more participation by people.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Well I didn't do anything to my computer...The other day I hit the 'contact us' button at the bottom of the page and sent a message to whoever the 'Webmaster' is...Today I find that everything has sped up substantially, I'd say about 95% better than the other day....Soooo what gives....did someone partially fix the problem/...Seems so....
> Sure would be nice if the New owners would say hello?
> I received no PM back from my initial PM...
> Maybe the new owners can read ....but have no idea how to respond....great people skills.....
> Denis


They may not post on here to say hello or sent you a direct response but in their own way they did respond by getting the problem fixed, for now anyway. And let's hope it stays fixed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Running super fast for me too...
I hope it stays this way :thumbsup:
Denis:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's running ok for me now and is fairly fast (touch wood). So hope it stays this way too.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> It's running ok for me now and is fairly fast (touch wood). So hope it stays this way too.


I always thought it was knock on wood.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> I always thought it was knock on wood.


I believe you can 'Knock on wood' freely throughout North America, and some parts of Europe....But to 'Touch Wood' is illegal in Utah, Ontario, California (Where it's known to cause cancer) and all of Australia :drunk:
Thanks for your concern on this seldom mentioned topic:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I... Uh.... 




irishtrek said:


> They may not post on here to say hello or sent you a direct response but in their own way they did respond by getting the problem fixed, for now anyway. And let's hope it stays fixed.


Don't feel bad, folks. I had PM'd and emailed the site owner not long after it started. I then started a thread in the Mod's forum. No direct response. :sigh:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I believe you can 'Knock on wood' freely throughout North America, and some parts of Europe....But to 'Touch Wood' is illegal in Utah, Ontario, California (Where it's known to cause cancer) and all of Australia :drunk:
> Thanks for your concern on this seldom mentioned topic:wave:
> Mcdee


Cancer?!?!?! Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know many of you guys don't want to change stuff on your computers, but I also had no problems through this latest script glitch in an ad. I use Firefox exclusively for E bay and HT, and installed Adblockplus. The Adblock kills all the new junk ads the new owners have decided to bombard us with. My HT looks like it did when Hank ran the show. It's still gets a little laggy at times, but that has to do with how much bandwidth the new owners assign us. 

Adblock will kill nasty pop ups, sidebar ads, etc, not only here, but on all the sites you go to. Try it, you'll like it!!


----------

